# Generatorsteuerung



## Brain (4 Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
1. Ein Drehstromnetz
2. Eine "kleine" Synchronmaschine (69kVA), bürstenlos, mit integrierter Erregermaschine
3. Einen Dieselmotor

Ich möchte das Ganze als BHKW im Netzparallelbetrieb betreiben.
wie kann ich die Synchronisierung zwischen Generator und Netz herstellen, wenn ich die Generatorregelung ohne fertige "Zukaufteile" realisieren will?
Als Steuerung möchte ich eine Wago 750-841 einsetzen.

Danke für eure Tipps


Mfg
Martin


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

Hi

Soll das ein Scherz sein  ?



Sorry, das ist kein Spielzeug :evil: 

Bei dieser Fragestellung --> Würde ich sagen:  Finger weg.


Ich denke, dass du OHNE "fertige Zukaufteile" das NICHT hinbekommen wirst.

Vektorsprungrelais  ....  
http://www.dsl-electronic.de/html/schutzgeraete.html


Zudem benötigst du eine Zulassung von EVU.

Inselbetrieb, Lastbetrieb, Regelung, Überspannungsschutz  . . . 


Ich denke, du solltest dich gut in die Materie einlesen.


Von wem bekommst du ein Abnahmeprotokoll  ?
(Ankauf dieser Dienstleistung für diese Ausarbeitung der Bestätigung ist nicht gerade billig)
(Der Austeller muss quasi für deine Ausführung den "Kopf hinhalten") 


Also bedenke was du machst .


----------



## Brain (4 Mai 2008)

Ich möchte den Strom auch nicht offiziell "einspeisen"... 
er soll hautsächlich selbst verbraucht werden. Da ich mir den Aufwand für Inselbetrieb sparen will, habe ich an Netzparallelbetrieb gedacht. Mit fertigen Zukaufteilen war z.B. eine Synchronisierungseinrichtung o.Ä. gemeint. Ausserdem bleiben mir ja im Zweifelsfall ja noch der Inselbetrieb oder eine Grobsynchronisierung....


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

HI


Sorry für meine scharfen Worte.

Im Zuge der Photovoltaik, wo quasi viele Energieerzeuger einspeisen, 
wird es teilweise problematisch, einen Zuleitungsstrang "Quasi Stromlos" zu machen.
(Reparaturarbeiten, Freischaltung der Hauptsicherung, uff das ist ja immer "noch Spannung drauf", suchen der Stromerzeuger)


So ein kleines "Kraftwerk" kann schon mal Elektriker "antöten" wenn diese sich NICHT an die 5 Sicherheitsregeln halten.


@Brain


> Ich möchte den Strom auch nicht offiziell "einspeisen"...


Errinert mich an etwas wie "Halbschwanger", Unbesitz einer gültigen Fahrerlaubnis, tragen einer Waffe in öffentlichen Leben (Hab offiziell keinen dabei) . . .


Kurzum:
Entweder du hast Netzparallelbetrieb oder NICHT.

Ohne Netzparalellbetrieb würde ich dir empfehlen --> Heizschlangen in den Warmwassertank.


Das mit dem Heizoel für den Diesel solltest du auch noch recherchieren.
( Steuerhinterziehung ? )


70 KVA ist schon ne menge "Holz".

Wirst dich mit ca. 8 Nachbarn zusammenschliessen muessen ;-)
Oder Bist du in einem Mehrparteienwohnhaus  ?


Viel Glück.

P.S:   Rein Interessehalber kannst du mir mal deine zukünftigen "Zwischenstände" mitteilen.
Ich kann dir Infos darüber geben.
Ich betone ausdrücklich, dass ich KEINE Beratung geben werde/kann.


----------



## Brain (4 Mai 2008)

Also, Das mit dem Netz is mir klar aber habe ich mit einbedacht... wenn das Netz weg ist, dann wird getrennt... und wenn es wieder da ist, dann neu synchronisiert... Hauptzweck ist nicht die Stromerzeugung sondern die Heizung mit dem Diesel... der Strom ist sozusagen "nur" Abfall ==>BHKW Das ganze soll eine Recht große Halle (Werkstatt) mit Strom und Wärme versorgen. 

Welche infos kannst du mir geben?

mfg
Martin


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

Hi



> Also, Das mit dem Netz is mir klar aber habe ich mit einbedacht... wenn das Netz weg ist, dann wird getrennt... und wenn es wieder da ist, dann neu synchronisiert...


Wie gesagt, Verbindung zum Netz --> Zulassung vom EVU wird benötigt.

Bei gültiger Zulassung:  Ablauf Netzsychronisierung.



NUR GROBFASSUNG

Netzfrequenz messen.
Netzspannung messen.

Generatorfrequenz messen
Generatorspannung messen.


Ausregeln der Generatorfrequenz und Spannung.

Bei Toleranzfenster Phasenlagen/Spannungsdifferenz beide Spannungsschienen zusammenschalten.


Nach Synchronität  Spannungsanhebung des Generators. 
--> Einspeisen in das Ortsnetz.

Dabei die Lastverhältnisse der Generators und des COS Phi  beachten.







Unsychronitäten/Netzausfall erkennt das Vektorsprungrelais und trennt die Spannungsschienen.







> Hauptzweck ist nicht die Stromerzeugung sondern die Heizung mit dem Diesel... der Strom ist sozusagen "nur" Abfall ==>BHKW Das ganze soll eine Recht große Halle (Werkstatt) mit Strom und Wärme versorgen.
> 
> Welche infos kannst du mir geben?


Empfehlung, finger weg vom Netzparalellbetrieb, Generatorenergie in "grossen Warmwasserbehälter" einspeisen.
Vorteile, Simple zu realisieren, Lastschwankungen Generator unerheblich, minimaler Teilebedarf   --> Kostengünstig.


----------



## TommyG (4 Mai 2008)

100%ACK !!

Wen Dir die 70kW vom Fundament hopsen, dann ist das nicht nur 'peinlich'. 

Schau Dich vllt mal im Schiffbau um. 

Es gibt zwar auch noch ältere Sachen mit Lampen, also Spannungsunterschiede wg. Phasenlage, aber damit bewegst Du dich auf Wkikpedia und Hobbythek Niveau. Bis 2kW könnte man das tolerieren...

Wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronoskop

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Brain (4 Mai 2008)

Also vom Fundament werden die mir sicher nicht hopsen... 

aber langer rede jurzer Sinn.... der ganzen Gefahren bin ich mir durchaus bewusst... und das das ganze nicht einfach ist / wird weiss ich auch... aber genau das ist halt die Herausforderung... Ich hab halt irgendwie gehofft, dass ich konstruktive Vorschläge bekomme... nicht nur "Finger Weg" denn einen Inselbetrieb kann ja jeder...

mfg

Martin


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

Hi




> Ich hab halt irgendwie gehofft, dass ich konstruktive Vorschläge bekomme...


Der Link von TommyG ist doch hilfreich: Wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronoskop

Sollte für die Grundsätzliche Realisierung ausreichen.   


P.S:  Denke auch an Überlast-Absicherungen für deinen Generator.


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

Hi

Vorschlag: Kauf dir eine 100 KVA USV-Anlage. (Gebraucht bei EBAY ab ca. 2500 Euro falls vorhanden)

Zuleitung der USV-Anlage normalerweise 2 Energieversorgungen/Netze.


An der 1. kannst du dein Diesel-Notstromaggregat ransetzen.
An der 2. das Stromnetz deines EVUs

Bei Ausfall schaltet er auf das normale Stromnetz um.


Hauptvorteil: Immer Strom auch ohne EVU


Hinweis: Was machst du, wenn du mal die 70 KVA nicht benötigst.
Bei Netzparallelbetrieb müstet du runterregeln, da du sonst in das EVU-Netz einspeisst.

Dein Strom-Zähler des EVUs läuft dann aber NICHT rückwärts. :shock:


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

der VNB sagt dir schon, was "du haben willst"  



Warum der Ehrgeiz, daß auf "biegen und brechen" selber zu bauen?


PS: eine 70kW-Maschine "hopst" weit und zerrt ordentlich an den 8mm-Dübeln des Fundamentes :twisted: 



MfG


----------



## Bitverbieger (4 Mai 2008)

Auch wenn man nicht ins öffentlich Netz einspeisen will, muß man den  Netzbetreiber um Erlaubnis fragen. Ich würde mir erst mal die entsprechende TAB durchlesen.


----------



## gravieren (4 Mai 2008)

@Bitverbieger


> Auch wenn man nicht ins öffentlich Netz einspeisen will, muß man den Netzbetreiber um Erlaubnis fragen. Ich würde mir erst mal die entsprechende TAB durchlesen.


 

@


> Ich möchte den Strom auch nicht offiziell "einspeisen"...


Ebenso will er offiziell KEINEN Strom erzeugen.

Heizoel soll dafür AUCH nicht verwendet werden.
(Wäre sonst möglicherweise Steuerhinterziehung ?)



Ein bekannter von mir (Gewerbebetreibender) wollte sich einen Notdiesel zulegen.
Hintergrund war die hohen Anschlußkosten  (Lastspitzen von Pressen)

Die EVU hat dies abgelehnt.

DARUM  NIEMALS FRAGEN  -->  Wird sonst abgelehnt  ;-)


----------



## Harry2 (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

  ich habe ein ähnliches Projekt in Planung. 
    Möchte mit 8 kw eine Hausnetzversorgung betreiben. 

  D. h.: Vor Betrieb komplette Trennung vom Netz nach dem Zähler. 

  Also  keine Berührung mit dem EVU !!!



  Kann mir das irgendwer verbieten?

  Dank im Voraus für kompetente Antwort.

  Grüße
  Harry2


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2013)

@Harry2
Für Netzersatzanlagen definiert das EVU ebenfalls einen gewissen Anforderungskatalog.
Da du Netzanschlussinhaber bist, hast du dich an die TAB zu halten, in diesen ist wiederum festgelegt, das du Netzersatzanlagen mit deinem EVU abzustimmen hast.
Dokumente findest du hier:
http://www.eon-bayern.com/pages/eby...snetz,_Richtlinien_und_Merkblaetter/index.htm
Relevant sind also die TAB, sowie die VDN Richtlinie Notstromaggregate.
Das ganze ist jetzt zwar eine E.On Seite, das ganze ist aber im Prinzip bei jedem Netzversorger wenigstens sehr ähnlich.

Natürlich wird dir sowas jedoch grundsätzlich keiner verbieten.

P.S. Sobald du einen potentiellen Berührungspunkt mit dem EVU-Netz hast, hier also klassischerweise den Netz-Notstromumschalter,
hast du immer das ganze formal immer mit dem EVU abzustimmen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Harry2 (7 Februar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> @Harry2
> Für Netzersatzanlagen definiert das EVU ebenfalls einen gewissen Anforderungskatalog.
> Da du Netzanschlussinhaber bist, hast du dich an die TAB zu halten, in diesen ist wiederum festgelegt, das du Netzersatzanlagen mit deinem EVU abzustimmen hast.
> Dokumente findest du hier:
> ...



Hallo Manuel,

erst mal besten Dank für die Aufklärung.

Nun hast Du Dir so viel Arbeit gemacht, da kannst Du mir evtl. auch noch mitteilen, was in dem ZUsammenhang „Siemens“ bedeutet.

Danke im Voraus

Harry 2


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2013)

In deinem Fall gar nichts, das ist einfach nur meine Signatur, und bezieht sich vor allem auf die Siemensianische Steuerungstechnik.


----------



## Harry2 (7 Februar 2013)

Harry2 schrieb:


> Hallo Manuel,
> 
> erst mal besten Dank für die Aufklärung.
> 
> ...



…eine Frage noch:

Was ist, wenn ich mich komplett energieautark vom EVU abmelden möchte?

Bedeutet: Außen liegende Hausanschlußsicherungen raus? Zähler abholen?

Gruß
Harry2


----------



## lothar (7 Februar 2013)

Beitrag gelöscht


----------



## winnman (7 Februar 2013)

gravieren:

kleiner Fehler: nach Parallelschaltung muß zuerst die Leistung des Motors erhöht werden.

Dann erst kommt über CosPhi Regelung die Spannung!

Wenn das Ganze Netzparallel ist, muss unbedingt mit einem Vektorsprungrelais / Netzentkopplungsschutz das Ganze überwacht werden!

Wenn die Möglichkeit der Inselversorgung besteht, dann wird bei Vektorsprung der AV / SV (Netz / Notstrom) Kuppelschalter ausgelöst.
Kann das Aggregat keinen Ijnselbetrieb (oder ist dafür zu schwach, . . .) dann wird bei Vektorsprung der Generatorleistungsschalter (bei dir wohl eher Schütz) ausgelöst.

Bastellösungen sind zum Synchronisieren zwar machbar, werden dir aber langfristig keine Freude machen.

Entweder Fertige Notstromsteuerung zB.: Woodward (auch gebraucht denkbar) oder Einzelkomponenten mindestens Synchronisiergerät und Vektorsprungrelais!

Je nach Generatorausführung könnte auch die CosPhi Regelung noch problematisch werden.
Welcher Spannungsregler ist hier verbaut, wie kann der Spannungssollwert vorgegeben werden? über 100Ohmm Potentiometer oder über +-10V oder 0-10V? wenn imit DC dann OK, wenn mit 100 Potentiometer, dann benötigst du voraussichtlich ein Motorpotentiometer! Auf alle Fälle muss für die Spannungsbeeinflussung eine 100% Potentialtrennung mit entsprechend hoher Isolationsfestigkeit verwendet werden! (2,5 kV Prüfspannung kann ich hier nur empfehlen).

Du hast da zwar ein schönes Projekt, wirst aber irgendwann bemerken, dass sich der Aufwand nur fürs Heizen nicht rechnen wird!

Bei optimaler Auslegung mit entsprechendem Abgaswärmetauscher wirst du immer noch mehr als 10% durch den Auspuff jagen.
Wenn du die Raumabluft vernünftig nutzen kannst, kommst du besser als 80%, wenn die Raumluft nicht genutzt wird, wirst du irgendwo bei 70-75% landen und das rechnet sich erfahrungsgemäß nicht mehr!

Interessanter kännte da die Kopplung des Motors mit einem Kältekompressor werden!


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2013)

@winman + Lothar
Es liegt mir fern euch im technischen Sinne zu widersprechen, jedoch habt ihr auf den Part geantwortet, welcher seit ~5 Jahren abgehackt ist.


----------

